# Your Tank Boss



## retri

I know how much everyone like to show off thier fish, so thought it might be fun if everyone post a pic of thier tank boss??

Here is mine










Has fathered 2 lots of fry so far, and is around 4 inches.


----------



## akapaul26

Here's mine!








He is a mean sucker he will attack my hand if I put it in the tank and chase around my magfloat.


----------



## nikelodeon79

Here's mine!


















(he's also in my avatar)


----------



## Eric C.

Here is my guy.


----------



## retri

Some beautiful fish so far....

nikelodeon whats ur guy? the only place I have ever seen one is your avatar lol


----------



## Afishionado

Too close to call in my mbuna tank. Who's 'tough' depends on who's dealing with who. This is only a mildly agressive 6' tank, with acei, estherae, yellow labs, c. afra, mainganos, lab mbambas and lwanda peacocks. With the exception of the yellow labs, right now the dominant male of _any one_ of those species (including the lwanda) can take on an attitude and rule for awhile. One of the ones that has been standing out of late is the acei ('cause he's gotten so BIG), but the terror is usually directed towards conspecific subdominant males...










(PS: I actually thought of entering this shot in the montthly photo contest, but since you can see more than just the acei I figured it would be disqualified as a 'tank shot'.)


----------



## why_spyder

retri said:


> Some beautiful fish so far....
> 
> nikelodeon whats ur guy? the only place I have ever seen one is your avatar lol


Cynotilapia sp. white top Hara


----------



## css virginia

Here is the Boss in the 38 gallon--now in the 40 Long....Pundamilla Nyereri-(Ruti Island)-
..." Dare Ye Enter Into His Domain "...








...another pic. of "The Boss"...


----------



## nikelodeon79

retri said:


> Some beautiful fish so far....
> 
> nikelodeon whats ur guy? the only place I have ever seen one is your avatar lol


He's a Cynotilapia White Top Hara (Galireya Reef). ;-) He's still quite young (2.5") but has been busy. ;-) I have two holding females.  I think I have a ratio of 1m/6f which means he's one lucky guy. The only other males in the tank are 2 smaller Pseudotropheus saulosi so it wasn't hard for him to become tank boss!


----------



## nikelodeon79

why_spyder said:


> retri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some beautiful fish so far....
> 
> nikelodeon whats ur guy? the only place I have ever seen one is your avatar lol
> 
> 
> 
> Cynotilapia sp. white top Hara
Click to expand...

why_spyder beat me to it. :lol:


----------



## Alenate

Here is my tank boss,he is the king in my 720 liter.
Labeotropheus fuelleborni Katale,He is aprox 16 cm.


----------



## herny

very nice vuc there css virginia


----------



## smclark49

This dude is the bossiest of the bosses. It's not even close. He doesn't terrorize, or even really chase, but NO one messes with him. I have NEVER seen ANY of the others challenge him. Remarkable actually.


----------



## herny

nice fish :thumb:


----------



## esprichoo2004

this is my GODFATHER


----------



## SOLOSHOOTER

Here's my BIG DADDY! Not sure how to post a picture,but hope this works.http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s106 ... CF0015.jpg
I guess it didn't work right. Can someone PM me a explain how to post a picture.


----------



## Aura

Soloshooter, here's your picture. You just needed to click the IMG Code under your picture and paste it in the reply box. :thumb:


----------



## SinisterKisses

Well, in my hap/peacock tank, this guy likes to *THINK* he's the boss:








But the boss is actually this guy:








And in my mbuna tank, this guy is the boss (thank god, that's why he's always coloured!)


----------



## cichlidtx

Here's mine.


----------



## SOLOSHOOTER

There are definitely some awsome looking fish in this topic. Starting to get another attack of MTS. I need another tank.  
And thanks to Aura for posting the picture.


----------



## eL Chupy

close tie between these 2... when my syno comes out, everybody moves out of his way... but the rest of the time the T-Reef rules the tank





ps..... *SinisterKisses* ... you got some of the Best looking fish I ever seen... always enjoy the pics you post


----------



## Guest

I'll get pictures tomorrow, but in my 120g it's my Albino Taiwan reef, in my 265g it's my Mchenga conophoros male... even though he's an inch smaller than my two male Protomelas spinokotus Mara Rocks (sulphurheads), he's acts like a little psycho defending two random sand mounds and the upper water column....looks great though


----------



## Hoosier Tank

Here's my "Tank Commander".... been _his_ tank since day 1 when he was a juvie :lol:


----------



## SinisterKisses

eL Chupy said:


> ps..... *SinisterKisses* ... you got some of the Best looking fish I ever seen... always enjoy the pics you post


Well thank you, I certainly try!


----------



## Guest

Marduk said:


> I'll get pictures tomorrow, but in my 120g it's my Albino Taiwan reef, in my 265g it's my Mchenga conophoros male... even though he's an inch smaller than my two male Protomelas spinokotus Mara Rocks (sulphurheads), he's acts like a little psycho defending two random sand mounds and the upper water column....looks great though


Here's my albino taiwan reef, the boss of my 120g (even though he's an inch smaller than my aulonocara jacobfreibergi Hongi Island peacock):









He's about 5-6" in that picture

I could not get a decent shot of my 265g tank boss...stupid camera...here's my best shot and then a picture from davesfish.com of the same species:
My guy, about 6"....he looks a bit meaner in person with a jet black anal fin, a nose stripe, and some other markings. This guy made two large mounds against the glass in my tank, which is weird because it looks like it could be a nest but he isn't wildcaught and there are no females :lol:









And here's what it looks like in person without the mean looking stripes and jet black anal fin:









My is more colorful than that pic though...he has a lot more blue and olive green...


----------



## Fishbguy

In my 40, it's Rudy, my dominent male saulosi...but my other 2 males are now coloring up, so that might change...I'ma try to get a pic up in the next few minutes


----------



## Fishbguy

is there a way to post images without making them a link?


----------



## Alenate

And this is the king in my Aulononcara tank,he rules it with an iron fin.


----------



## Afishionado

retri, great thread idea! We're really getting treated to shots of some spectacular fish. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## bigfishferd

In my 180g its close between my fosso, comp, and champ.

I'd say my champ is just a slight tick above the others, so here he is.


----------



## Guest

Not overly bossy, but the others know who's in charge.....

Great thread :thumb:


----------



## fishpimpette

OOOHHHHH I love this post! 

The first pic is of my my now deceased  - was my fav boss fish "Head Honcho"- well suited & fit him to a "T"..he always kicked out any mates he got by pushing them right out of the tank & never could get a compatible female/s for him..He did fall in love with me & was like a small oscar in a lot of ways..LOL..









bad pic due to crappy cam..I know :roll:

and my current main Boss Fish is a goldfish :lol: :lol: haha...is my light powdery blue fish *that I just cannot seem to ID* :lol: :lol: :lol: Ok another funny haha..









Okies!


----------



## mojonixon

Noone messes with this guy


----------



## retri

Fishbguy said:


> is there a way to post images without making them a link?


Yes, if you upload your photo to 'photobucket' and copy the 'IMG' code you should just be aelt to paste it into your post and the photo will appear when you submit the post.


----------



## retri

Afishionado said:


> retri, great thread idea! We're really getting treated to shots of some spectacular fish. :thumb: :thumb:


Thanks, I didnt expect to see so many beautiful fish :thumb:


----------



## ridley25

My 38 cichlids are still growing out. While he's far from terrible, the Tropheops sp. "Red Fin" at the top right won't let anyone hang out in the open water; that space is his.


----------



## fishpimpette

*retri said:*


> Thanks, I didnt expect to see so many beautiful fish


 :thumb:

You *must* be speaking of mine. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## byrnsy

here is my tanks heavyweight :lol: always loves a sparring session with his sub-dom buddy


----------



## Lostiniowa

heres my tank bully... he doesn't do any damage but everyone gets out of his way in a hurry  you can't really see in these photos but hes starting to get a blue sheen to his scales.









heres another one of him









this is the next top guy in my tank... i have witnessed him get into it with the livingstoni and the little bugger wouldn't back down even hes half the size. and now hes going to be a daddy, i noticed one of my females is holding tonight


----------



## herny

Lostiniowa very nice fish the first one picture i had one he was so mean i had to get ride of him very nice yellow lab i bet his kids will look good


----------



## Lostiniowa

herny said:


> Lostiniowa very nice fish the first one picture i had one he was so mean i had to get ride of him very nice yellow lab i bet his kids will look good


Thank you... the livingstoni is my baby and is very spoiled (i hand feed him treats) but i have a feeling hes going to get mean  but my bf likes him too so he might end up getting his own tank  
I about freaked when i saw i had a female holding (my first one ever) i *thought* they were flirting this weekend but wasn't sure. Thanks agian


----------



## Super Turtleman

This is my tank boss.









This guy is a close 2nd.


----------



## sublimerjm

the blurry guy in the back, Cynotilapia afra (Jalo Reef) is the bully in the tank, I for sure have 2 males that have split the tank in half. they just chase everyone else around. Once the others grow to their full size I see a power shift happening.


----------



## DMWave45

Nice fish. Who's that little whitish guy to the right of him though? Is that some shelldweller?
Does he do alright in there


----------



## sublimerjm

Those are from the roommate, his tank was a bit cramped so he decided to give them a shot in mine since I have some extra room. they are altolamprologus calvus, they do pretty good actually. theres 4 total in there.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

The boss in my tank...

Aulonocara jacobfeibergi










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Lostiniowa

everyone has such good looking fish :thumb: i love this thread... but i think i might have send my acei's down the road and try something flashier now...


----------



## QHgal

My current boss -










And trying to take over, on his end at least -


----------



## Splash55

This is my tank boss! He will chase the other fish!








This guy just cruises around and everyone gets out of his way!


----------



## kid_stripes

beautiful fish everyone... *** been trying to get a pic of my boss but she is too stubburn to take a pic of ill have to trick her later. PS. she is a five inch Burundi Front.


----------



## pancakeloach

Here's my tank boss - 2" juvenile P. saulosi










The female in the corner just spawned with him, so he's showing off as much as he can! :lol:


----------



## rsuarez1982

He's #1 with the German Red a close second. He's a tad under 5 1/2in.


----------



## SlowGT

Here's an older pic of him


----------



## Darkside

fishpimpette said:


> OOOHHHHH I love this post!
> 
> The first pic is of my my now deceased  - was my fav boss fish "Head Honcho"- well suited & fit him to a "T"..he always kicked out any mates he got by pushing them right out of the tank & never could get a compatible female/s for him..He did fall in love with me & was like a small oscar in a lot of ways..LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad pic due to crappy cam..I know :roll:


I have one just like that, he's almost 7" TL... Because he kills everything that goes near him he has to live alone...


----------



## fishpimpette

*Darkside*

what is TL? :?: he acts like an oscar (acted  )


----------



## fishpimpette

*Darkside*

what is TL? :?: he acts like an oscar (acted  )


----------



## Darkside

All I mean is that he is about 7" total length.


----------



## fishpimpette

Ohhhhhhhh **doh!** :lol:


----------



## elkosov

My Bucco is serving his first term as tank boss after my fossi got voted out of the tank


----------



## venustus19

crapy pic, but this is my boss... crabo/red zebra hybrid


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

elkosov said:


> My Bucco is serving his first term as tank boss after my fossi got voted out of the tank


 :lol: nice fish


----------



## fishpimpette

*elkosov-*

Yes, I likey him! :lol: And thoser orangey red eyes make him Killer! :lol:


----------



## Super Turtleman

Hmmm...that Crabro/Red Zebra mix interesting. I wonder how big he is...


----------



## myselfdotcom

this is my tank boss ..ps saulosi


----------



## myselfdotcom

pancakeloach said:


> Here's my tank boss - 2" juvenile P. saulosi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The female in the corner just spawned with him, so he's showing off as much as he can! :lol:


cool
i just posted his dad


----------



## venustus19

my crabo/red zebra mix is about 7-8"... i like him, but i am actually going to be getting rid of him... every fish but my female kenyi gets killed by this guy... anyone want him


----------



## QHgal

> every fish but my female kenyi gets killed by this guy... anyone want him


Well, I'm sold. hahahahaha  :lol:


----------



## Hoosier Tank

Kinda like the Wizzard of Oz "Mbuna, Altos & Haps... Oh MY!"
Love it! 8)


----------



## fishpimpette

*myselfdotcom-*
Nice close up!


----------



## j3172

So there is a boss in every tank.

2 days ago I introduced a new lab to my tank.

The first day I put my new lab one of the first fish I ad in my tank (Another lab) looked at him and both started to make circle and then the first one started to chase the new one. Not sure if they are trying to mate, some sort of a ritual or simply they are trying to determine who will lead.

Is this a normal behavior or are they trying to mate?

Thank you


----------



## ByTor

j3172 said:


> The first day I put my new lab one of the first fish I ad in my tank (Another lab) looked at him and both started to make circle and then the first one started to chase the new one. Not sure if they are trying to mate, some sort of a ritual or simply they are trying to determine who will lead.
> 
> Is this a normal behavior or are they trying to mate?


My two labs do the same thing. I â€˜thinkâ€™ both of mine are males. As soon as the tank lights go out, they are nose to tail and will spin rapidly in a tight circle. Iâ€™ve seen them do this up to 20 minutes at a time. One of my labs (deep yellow, blacker on the anal and dorsal fins) appears to be the boss of the tank. 
Both are about size (5 inches). Iâ€™d be interested in knowing the same thing.
Mike


----------



## fishpimpette

they are males & are fighting or establishing who his more dominant..when it is female it is more like a dance


----------



## jimmie

here is my fusco :thumb:


----------



## LuciousLeftFoot

How do you guys get such good pics of your fish? Every time I use a flash there is way too much reflection but without the flash the pic is always blurry; I have even turned the shutter speed up to compensate with no luck.


----------



## Whitespy9

Here is mine!


----------



## wmayes

elkosov said:


> My Bucco is serving his first term as tank boss after my fossi got voted out of the tank


When you say voted did the fish go to Tribal Council and cast votes to send one of the fish off the island? Or did the Fossie just cause to much trouble? Oh, nice Bucco BTW.


----------



## retri

Whitespy9 said:


> Here is mine!


Who Lives In a Pineapple Under the Sea?!!?


----------



## elkosov

wmayes said:


> elkosov said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Bucco is serving his first term as tank boss after my fossi got voted out of the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you say voted did the fish go to Tribal Council and cast votes to send one of the fish off the island? Or did the Fossie just cause to much trouble? Oh, nice Bucco BTW.
Click to expand...

The fossi "voted off" my Red empress. And when I mean voted off I mean killed. So I put him in his own tank for a while to cool off. I have actually added him again to the tank after a few weeks and everything is going fine. The bucco is still the top fish and does not seem to pester the others to the degree the fossi did when he was top fish.


----------



## Shayman10

retri said:


> Whitespy9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Lives In a Pineapple Under the Sea?!!?
Click to expand...

I would guess spongebob does.....??? :lol:


----------



## Super Turtleman

Lucious, I take my pics by angling them just a little. That way, the light from the flash bounces away from the camera instead of back to it.


----------



## wmayes

elkosov said:


> wmayes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elkosov said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Bucco is serving his first term as tank boss after my fossi got voted out of the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you say voted did the fish go to Tribal Council and cast votes to send one of the fish off the island? Or did the Fossie just cause to much trouble? Oh, nice Bucco BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fossi "voted off" my Red empress. And when I mean voted off I mean killed. So I put him in his own tank for a while to cool off. I have actually added him again to the tank after a few weeks and everything is going fine. The bucco is still the top fish and does not seem to pester the others to the degree the fossi did when he was top fish.
Click to expand...

IMO this photo should be added to it's species page.


----------



## Whitespy9

rofl! Now that those fish are a bit bigger the sponge bob house is in my fry tank!

They love it!



Shayman10 said:


> retri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitespy9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Lives In a Pineapple Under the Sea?!!?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would guess spongebob does.....??? :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## 12pointer

My question is, where is Patrick?


----------



## Shayman10

12pointer said:


> My question is, where is Patrick?


Silly question.......He is under the rock next door!


----------



## Malawi Mad1

Heres the main boss, but i have 2 assistants lol :wink:

The OB









1 of the assistants:









another assistant:









:thumb:


----------



## thevein

here's my tank boss, he's a showoff, trying to intimidate himself :lol:


----------



## UncleLuke

My big male lab:


----------



## thevein

hey uncleluke, I'm in Tampa and was just in Clearwater Sunday at the beach , I live in Carrollwood 15mns from Bucs stadium. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

either








or







[looking for somone that it can kill >:] ] lol


----------



## Keeferd

I have 2 bosses 1 is a P.elongatus who dominates most of the tank.









The other one is a Neolamprologus cylindricus. He dominates the bottom of the tank. NO-one dares enter his cave.


----------



## joker76

can't get pick to upload but mine is a chiwindi neon


----------



## Batche81

My Tropheops sp. "Chilumba". Beautiful fish but he's a complete *******.


----------



## Giannis-malawi

this is mine:melanochromis maingano


----------



## maxijazz

Heres my boy!


----------



## maxijazz

[/url]


----------



## LuciousLeftFoot

This is my current bad boy, he is shy with people sometimes.....I have a feeling he will be overthrown by my male Maingano once he fills out.


----------



## retri

:fish: Bump! :thumb:


----------



## laihafloyd

I keep reading that these are not aggressive, but this guy is definitely in charge for now.


----------



## aussieafricans

this is my dragon blood peacock hes da boss. what do you think your fish are awesome guys. :thumb:


----------



## RedHaze

Cool thread.

Here's my tank boss for now. He doesn't usually go after anyone, but all of the other fish get out of his way when he comes through.









#2 is a toss up between this guy and my Greshakei.









I need to get a better pic of him. Lately he's been colored up a lot more than this pic shows. One of his females is holding right now, and it looks like another is about ready to spawn with him.


----------



## cichlidaholic

Redhaze, your "greshakei" isn't a greshakei! Looks more like a Cynotilapia afra Cobue to me! :thumb:

Here is the new boss in my White top/Msobo tank as of today:









This was the old boss:









I feel like I just lost out on the election!

These two wild males have been living together in this tank for about a year very peacefully until this past month! Talk about females having mood swings! :lol:

As of right now, they seem to be switching control on a weekly basis.

Kim


----------



## RedHaze

cichlidaholic said:


> Redhaze, your "greshakei" isn't a greshakei! Looks more like a Cynotilapia afra Cobue to me! :thumb:
> 
> Kim


I must have worded that poorly. I meant that the #2 boss was a toss up between the Cobue and my Greshakei.


----------



## cichlidaholic

RedHaze said:


> cichlidaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redhaze, your "greshakei" isn't a greshakei! Looks more like a Cynotilapia afra Cobue to me! :thumb:
> 
> Kim
> 
> 
> 
> I must have worded that poorly. I meant that the #2 boss was a toss up between the Cobue and my Greshakei.
Click to expand...

Nope...You worded it just fine. I can't read! :lol:

I'm so sorry!

On an up note, I can spot an afra Cobue from a mile away! :wink:

Kim


----------



## herny

heres mine


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

*herny*

What is it? Mine is my Labidochromis Hongi SRT no pics of him flared up because hes a loser when i go to take a pic of him


----------



## herny

i really dont know


----------



## herny

i really dont know


----------



## herny

i really dont know


----------



## marks1458

Albino Greshakie


----------



## ROMAN1218

Mine won't let me take her picture, she runs to the bedroom, locks the door and hides everytime I get the camera out. Oh wait... it said "tank boss" - I thought it said BANK boss


----------



## CHK

P elongatus


----------



## thevein

roman that is hilariou, lmao


----------



## css virginia

css virginia said:


> Here is the Boss in the 38 gallon--now in the 40 Long....Pundamilla Nyereri-(Ruti Island)-
> ..." Dare Ye Enter Into His Domain "...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** THIS "BOSS FISH" IS NO-LONGER THE BOSS...A MALE RUBY GREEN-(IN SPAWN MODE)- BEAT IT UP VERY BADLY..DOWNRIGHT BEAT THE-CRAD-OUT OF IT..... IT"S FINS WERE RIPPED TO SHREDS AND ITS SCALES WERE DAMAGED QUITE A BIT. IT IS ON A ROAD TO RECOVERY-EATING AND SWIMMING WITH SMALL CICHLIDS-(3/4--1 INCH)-AND ITS FINS AND SCALES ARE GETTING BETTER. WHAT A BEATING IT TOOK--WASN'T SURE IT WOULD SURVIVE AND RECOVER--SO MUCH FOR THAT PASSIVE RUBY GREEN.... :lol: ...I WILL TRY POST PIC. OF THE..BOSS..RUBY GREEN TOMORROW. 8)


----------



## jhunbj

Here's the boss in my 90G:








2nd in command: 









75G boss right side of the tank:








75G boss left side of the tank:









33G boss:


----------



## Alex0607

Here is the boss in my tank. He is a bully as well. I notice he always chase a female peacock around but when he gets horny, he will do the dance.

He is the king and has the crown to proof it.


----------



## dtress3

Bad pic, but the sucker won't sit still....too much chasing goin' on:

IMG]http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm110/tressleramy/P4010029.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 18fisher

this is mine








18fisher :thumb:


----------



## dtress3

Let's try this again, however bad pic:


----------



## CDMOK

My Phenochilus is definitely the boss, and definitely my favorite, both in personality and looks. He is about 6.5" now, and I've had him since he was about 3".


















The boss when he was a baby (and when my tanks were hideous):










I can't wait to get the Pheno some females. He will make such a good daddy, and his babies will be beutiful.


----------



## darrel69

What a great thread !! Some really nice dominant fish y'all have ... :thumb:

Heres my boss... he patrols the whole front area on my tank !! He's cool though.. he lets other fish swim by ect.. but nobody enters his cave!! he can enter their's, but they cant enter his LOL

He a WC Metriaclima sp. "Black Dorsal Nkhungu".


----------



## CDMOK

Haha. From those pictures, he seems to think _you're_ about to enter his cave. :lol:


----------



## MalawiLover

In my Peacock/Hap tank The german Red was the tank king









About 2 weeks ago this monster asassinated the King and has taken over.









In the mbuna tank My Jalo Reef afra has been tank boss for quite awhile. He is very strict, but rather non-violent. One of his sons has jsut taken control of the grow-out tank.


----------



## Tula

This is ONE of my dominant male Demasoni lol. I recently had to re-do my aquascaping because this fool thought the entire right side of the tank was his :roll: . 
He's about 2" right now.









My most aggressive fish is actually a Lab, but he doesn't like to pose for pictures. He also likes to break up little demasoni tiffs that take place :fish:


----------



## Res_Publica

Wow, this is such a cool thread. I had been trying too take a good picture of my Tank "Bosses" but I had been unsuscesfull.

But I would explain the herarchy in my tank because I think is quite interesting.

My tank boss y a Male Yellow Lab that loves too breed with anything YELLOW. Hi is like a Drill Sargeant imparting disipline. He bully every fish in the tank, with the exeption of a Dark Male Bumble Bee (He is almost always in the Dark mood) and a Female Maingano who a call my Tank B...tch.

I describe my tank as a picture of Fascist Italy, the Yellow Lab is Mussollini and the Bumble Bee is King Victor Emmanuel III.

PS: I'm working in the pictures.

Greetings
Javier


----------



## Ramseydog14

The Demasoni to the right is the bossman


----------



## cprings

This guy is tough to photograph because he likes to show his dominance when I'm anywhere near the tank.
Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"


----------

